# new drone use



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm guessing the one being used here is 6-700 dollars.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I wonder what kind of range you get with one of those?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

A friend and I took one out on Lake Anna in Va. Seemed like a couple 100 yards was not unreasonable. Battery life was about 10 minutes so need several backups and a quick charger.
I think the biggest problem is making making payload as light as possible. Shouldn't be too hard given the subject matter.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome. I've always wanted to try something like that, but the inexpensive RC copters can barely hold themselves up.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Worthy of more research.

https://www.google.com/search?q=qua...ie=UTF-8#es_sm=93&espv=210&q=quadcopter+ghost


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

And if you used a AR Parrot quadcopter you can have an onboard camera as well.

http://ardrone2.parrot.com


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

A flying head would be awesome. Just coming over the roof line as kids are walking up.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

*I want one of these!*

Who ever wants to buy me one of these will be my best friend forever.

http://screen.yahoo.com/viral-hits/scary-halloween-ghost-quad-140146336.html

How do I post a picture of this ghost?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah. That's cool. I want two ... or three. Maybe more. A fleet ...


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you Frightmaster-General. Now could you make me a hovering ghost? Please?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks real easy to do. But those are famous last words. :zombie:


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The video says it is a quad copter. I guess it is like the one pictured below and you install the head in the middle and the body flows underneath.


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

I think that might be the best thing ever.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Laurie, that is too cool! (I want a few too.....)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Me too, me too!!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty cool, but noisy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

way to noisy, kinda spoils the effect. Need a stealth copter.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I noticed the noise too, and was thinking of a way to add a moaning sound to drown it out. But everything I could think of would add weight.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

At first I thought,"Hmmm, teeny little t-rex arms for a ghost".....Then I saw it was a copter. Duh. Still, very cool.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is pretty darn cool, but there is no way I would have the time to stand there and fly it.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

scareme said:


> I noticed the noise too, and was thinking of a way to add a moaning sound to drown it out. But everything I could think of would add weight.


If I can talk my friend into it I think we can run several yards of monofilament with a demon bat at the end. Or just a head! That should fix the sound for the most part. It'll make controlling the payload alot harder. What could possibly go wrong!!!!? :googly:


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Any take on how this one was done?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

diggerc said:


> Any take on how this one was done?


Found a cryptic description of the helicopter powered prop from the creator in a newspaper interview:

Mr Mabe, 44, said: 'We have had a lot of fun making this. It's taken some work to make it happen, but it's great fun.

'It flies with the help of a remote control helicopter but you rig it up in a really brilliant way. It has to be quiet so people don't hear it. 

'Wherever there are people, we will go. We have since managed to make its eyes glow red and we are going to go out at night and scare people.

.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Found a link from 2010 showing how to make a helicopter ghost. It looks like the videos from 2013 have perfected the original idea.

http://thetechjournal.com/off-topic/halloween-2010-remote-control-flying-ghost.xhtml

.


----------

